# Free Downloads from Covenant Theological Seminary



## JM (Feb 21, 2006)

Thought someone could make use of it.

QUOTE: 
Covenant Worldwide is a free educational resource for faculty, students, and self-learners around the world. It flows from Covenant Theological Seminary's grace-centered Gospel mission and exists to make high-quality, graduate-level theological education available to those who do not have the ability to attend seminary. 
Covenant Worldwide:

Offers free downloads of Covenant Theological Seminary course materials. 
Does not require registration. 
Is not a degree granting or certificate-granting activity. 
Does not provide access to Covenant Seminary faculty. 

The courses posted on this Web site comprise Covenant Seminary's Master of Arts in Theological Studies degree. The course selection is designed to provide foundational knowledge of church history, theology, the Old Testament, the New Testament, and practical theology.

You may download the course materials at no charge and use them for non-commercial purposes. Lectures are in MP3 format, and study guides are available as PDFs. In addition to the course materials, a list of the textbooks used for each course is included. Also, as they become available, transcripts of the lectures for each course will be posted to the Web site. The lectures are currently available in English but are being transcribed to facilitate the translation of these materials into multiple languages. http://www.covenantseminary.edu/worldwide/default.asp

[Edited on 2-21-2006 by Hard Knox]


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks! That is awesome!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

Hard Knox,

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. 

WOW, This is such an awesome forum!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 8, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## JM (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> Hard Knox,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us.
> ...



I happy you were able to make use of the link.


----------

